# Unbekannter Host

## easy2k

Hallo erstmal

 Ich habe Gentoo 1.4 über chroot (SuSe8) instaliert.

Funzt eigentlich einwadfrei und ich bin total begeistert.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich kann keine Seiten anzeigen (T-DSL).

Ein ping bringt mir immer unknown host

vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

ein "route del default" bringt auch nichts

In der resolfconf stehen die Server von t-online

schon mal Danke 

gruß easy

```

bash-2.05a# adsl-start

. Connected!

bash-2.05a# adsl-status

adsl-status: Link is up and running on interface ppp0

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:217.85.227.163  P-t-P:217.5.98.5  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:30 (30.0 b)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)

bash-2.05a# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.5.98.5      *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         217.5.98.5      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

```

----------

## easy2k

Ich habe das Problem einengen können.

Es liegt an der resolf.conf

Die Datei wird bei jedem Start modifiziert so das kein Namensserver vorhanden ist.

Welche Rechte hat die resolf.conf eigentlich per default?

----------

## citizen428

 *easy2k wrote:*   

> Welche Rechte hat die resolf.conf eigentlich per default?

 

Meine hat 644 bei root.root

----------

## Deever

BTW: Die datei heisst resolv.conf

----------

